# K- Cup users   Proper Grind



## pgnewarkboy (Jul 26, 2011)

I have started using the permanent filter with my keurig in addition to the K-cups.  The instructions say not to use a fine expresso grind but don't say what grind to use.

Does anybody have experience using their own ground coffee in the permanent filter?  What grind do you use?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 26, 2011)

I don't know what you mean by permanent filter.  Is that the little basket that is the official Keurig filter for using your own coffee?  I have one of those, and it makes a poor cup for me; the coffee is very weak and not worth the effort.  

I finally decided to try the Solofill cups on Amazon, and I love them.  I bought three and fill them up at night for my coffee in the morning.  I stopped buying K-Cups, because they were expensive and took up too much room in my cupboard.  I love buying a pound of coffee and making it myself.  I buy Starbucks coffee at WalMart and have been very pleased with the flavor.  

I occasionally have a little "mud" at the bottom of the cup.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Jul 26, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I don't know what you mean by permanent filter.  Is that the little basket that is the official Keurig filter for using your own coffee?  I have one of those, and it makes a poor cup for me; the coffee is very weak and not worth the effort.
> 
> I finally decided to try the Solofill cups on Amazon, and I love them.  I bought three and fill them up at night for my coffee in the morning.  I stopped buying K-Cups, because they were expensive and took up too much room in my cupboard.  I love buying a pound of coffee and making it myself.  I buy Starbucks coffee at WalMart and have been very pleased with the flavor.
> 
> I occasionally have a little "mud" at the bottom of the cup.



I am talking about the official Keurig filter. They asked me how I wanted my bag of beans ground at starbucks and I didn't know what to tell them.  You are saying that Solofill cups on Amazon work the same way as the official Keurig filter - only better?  Are they disposable?  

When you buy your Starbucks coffe what grind is it?  Medium, fine etc?  Thanks.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 26, 2011)

I buy medium grind.  The solofill cups are not disposable.  That would be expensive.  The cups go into the coffeemaker the same as a regular K-Cup.  You don't remove any parts.  It's a red plastic cup, the same size as the regular K-cups, and it's got screen to keep grounds from going into the cup, but it doesn't catch everything, and neither does the K-Cup.

http://www.amazon.com/Solofill-Refi...T5SK/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1311682719&sr=8-2


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks.  I will be buying the solo on Amazon.  Taking out the whole unit is a pain particularly if you want to use a regular k-cup sometimes.


----------



## ace2000 (Jul 26, 2011)

I have a load full of K-cup coffee in the dark or columbian variety - several different brands.  We don't like that flavor.  If someone will PM me, I'll send you a box of it for free.


----------



## MommaBear (Jul 26, 2011)

Ace2000- sent you a PM


----------



## ace2000 (Jul 26, 2011)

ace2000 said:


> I have a load full of K-cup coffee in the dark or columbian variety - several different brands.  We don't like that flavor.  If someone will PM me, I'll send you a box of it for free.


 
They're gone now!


----------



## GetawaysRus (Jul 26, 2011)

Although we still use K-cups, for a cup of regular ground coffee (Trader Joe's coffee, for example) I am also using the Solofil.  I find that I do best if the coffee is ground very fine (much finer than I used to use with a drip coffeemaker).  At the store, I use the finest settings to grind.  If I use a medium grind in the Solofil cup, the coffee is just too weak.

However, I don't like dealing with the wet grounds.  So I pop in one of these little filters to make clean-up very easy:  http://www.amazon.com/EZ-Cup-Filter-Perfect-Pod-Filters/dp/B002YPIM40/ref=pd_sim_gro_1

There's a new competitor to the Solofil (which I haven't tried).  It's called the Ekobrew cup, also available on Amazon:  http://www.amazon.com/eKobrew-Refillable-K-Cup-Keurig-Brewers/dp/B0051SU0OW/ref=pd_sbs_k_3


----------



## ace2000 (Jul 26, 2011)

GetawaysRus said:


> Although we still use K-cups, for a cup of regular ground coffee (Trader Joe's coffee, for example) I am also using the Solofil.  I find that I do best if the coffee is ground very fine (much finer than I used to use with a drip coffeemaker).  At the store, I use the finest settings to grind.  If I use a medium grind in the Solofil cup, the coffee is just too weak.
> 
> However, I don't like dealing with the wet grounds.  So I pop in one of these little filters to make clean-up very easy:  http://www.amazon.com/EZ-Cup-Filter-Perfect-Pod-Filters/dp/B002YPIM40/ref=pd_sim_gro_1
> 
> There's a new competitor to the Solofil (which I haven't tried).  It's called the Ekobrew cup, also available on Amazon:  http://www.amazon.com/eKobrew-Refillable-K-Cup-Keurig-Brewers/dp/B0051SU0OW/ref=pd_sbs_k_3


 

Those look interesting... thanks for sharing!


----------



## GetawaysRus (Jul 26, 2011)

The trick when using one of these alternatives is to avoid making a mess.

The Solofil cup seals up snugly.  And, with the little filter inside, if I make sure to seal the cup neatly so that the filter paper folds over the grounds, I don't end up with coffee grounds all over the place.


----------



## wackymother (Jul 26, 2011)

GetawaysRus said:


> The trick when using one of these alternatives is to avoid making a mess.
> 
> The Solofil cup seals up snugly.  And, with the little filter inside, if I make sure to seal the cup neatly so that the filter paper folds over the grounds, I don't end up with coffee grounds all over the place.



Getaway, I would try your way because I like strong coffee, too, and the Solofil cup doesn't really produce a strong cup--the hot water isn't on the grounds long enough. But those little paper filters are crazy expensive! Twenty-one cents apiece? Ouch!


----------



## Art (Jul 26, 2011)

We  use  the EZ Cup

http://www.amazon.com/EZ-Cup-Keurig-Coffee-Machines-Perfect/dp/B002YPC2NM/ref=pd_sim_gro_4

It is cup that the filters  were designed to be used with.

I picked up a $35 Cuisinart grinder. With  a setting midway between medium and coarse, we  seem to  get a  pretty decent  cup  of  coffee.

The  right grind is a matter  of trial and  error to find  what  works best  with the cup/filter combination that  one is  using. There doesn't seem to  be  a one size fits  all grind that everyone  should use.

Art


----------



## GetawaysRus (Jul 26, 2011)

wackymother said:


> Getaway, I would try your way because I like strong coffee, too, and the Solofil cup doesn't really produce a strong cup--the hot water isn't on the grounds long enough. But those little paper filters are crazy expensive! Twenty-one cents apiece? Ouch!



Yes, the filters are expensive.  But any man reading this thread will immediately understand that this is a very simple equation.

Cost of the little filter:  21 cents

Value of avoiding my wife yelling at me that I made a mess and spilled coffee grounds all over the counter and the sink:  PRICELESS


----------



## Art (Jul 27, 2011)

GetawaysRus said:


> Yes, the filters are expensive.  But any man reading this thread will immediately understand that this is a very simple equation.
> 
> Cost of the little filter:  21 cents
> 
> Value of avoiding my wife yelling at me that I made a mess and spilled coffee grounds all over the counter and the sink:  PRICELESS



+1       

Actually, if one goes here: http://www.coffeeicon.com/v-6854.html

the  price drops to  10  cents  or so. There  is shipping of course,  but if one orders several packages,  that is sort  of minimized.

Art


----------



## ampaholic (Jul 27, 2011)

I wonder if you can get those from Alice along with your regular shipment?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 28, 2011)

My Keurig is cantankerous.  

Maybe I should say, my Keurig is Kantankeurous, because it's a Keurig.   I keep getting messages to de-scale, when I just did it, and I use reverse osmosis water, so why do I have to de-scale every week?  It also stops brewing 2/3 through the brewing process occasionally.  Then it says, "Prime" quite often, and I take the tank off and put it back on, until that message goes away.  It's just a nonsense machine that keeps me from my immediate morning coffee fix on some days, which I NEED.  

Has anyone had better luck with the Cuisinart brand at Costco?


----------



## wackymother (Jul 28, 2011)

My neighbor has had about three Keurigs that stopped working. Each time, she called the company's customer service line, and the rep talked her through the diagnostic and then decided that the Keurig was indeed defective. Each time they sent her a new Keurig. So give them a call and see what they say! They seem to have AMAZING customer service.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 28, 2011)

I hate to take advantage of their generous replacement policy again.  I just got this one about a year ago, when the thing stopped working altogether, and this was right after a piece broke off.  

It was a hard plastic "gasket," which is in the lid, the arm you push down.  It holds the cup in place, I think.  They kept sending me another rubber thingy, when it was the hard plastic gasket that broke, which is not rubber.  I told them three times they were sending the wrong part.  So because we had constant problems, even with communicating, they sent a new machine.  I am happy with customer service but not with the machine itself.  It works great for a while, then it just stops.  

It's unfortunate because I was planning to buy a small one to take in our suitcase to Maui next month.  It would be nice to have one for travel.


----------



## ace2000 (Jul 28, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> My Keurig is cantankerous.
> 
> Maybe I should say, my *Keurig is Kantankeurous, because it's a Keurig*.   I keep getting messages to de-scale, when I just did it, and I use reverse osmosis water, so why do I have to de-scale every week?  It also stops brewing 2/3 through the brewing process occasionally.  Then it says, "Prime" quite often, and I take the tank off and put it back on, until that message goes away.  It's just a nonsense machine that keeps me from my immediate morning *coffee* fix on some days, which I NEED.


 
Did you miss this one and perhaps meant to spell it as _koffee_?  :hysterical:


----------



## Art (Jul 28, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> My Keurig is cantankerous.
> 
> Maybe I should say, my Keurig is Kantankeurous, because it's a Keurig.   I keep getting messages to de-scale, when I just did it, and I use reverse osmosis water, so why do I have to de-scale every week?  It also stops brewing 2/3 through the brewing process occasionally.  Then it says, "Prime" quite often, and I take the tank off and put it back on, until that message goes away.  It's just a nonsense machine that keeps me from my immediate morning coffee fix on some days, which I NEED.
> 
> Has anyone had better luck with the Cuisinart brand at Costco?



We've got a  Cuisinart  from Kohl's.  Got it  in December, and so far there have been no  problems.

Art


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Jul 28, 2011)

I have had my Keurig for over 3 years with no problem.  Maybe I have been lucky or some here have been unlucky.

I got my solofil cups and started using it yesterday.  I am very happy with the results using a fine grind Starbucks Italian Espresso roast.  Actually, tastes better with the solofil than the re-usable filter from Keurig.


----------



## PClapham (Jul 28, 2011)

I changed the cup size to smaller (after it was too weak) and that took care of the problem.

Btw --just noticed that our Fidelity office has one of these machines w. Flavor choice for customers.  

we also bought ea ups but from amazon.

anitak akaPClapham


----------



## wackymother (Jul 28, 2011)

PClapham said:


> I changed the cup size to smaller (after it was too weak) and that took care of the problem.
> 
> Btw --just noticed that our Fidelity office has one of these machines w. Flavor choice for customers.
> 
> ...



Mine's on the smallest setting...the little teacup size. It's still too weak for me. We drink it strong in New York! I'm wondering if I use the teeny iced-coffee size, will that make an espresso-like shot?


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Jul 28, 2011)

wackymother said:


> Mine's on the smallest setting...the little teacup size. It's still too weak for me. We drink it strong in New York! I'm wondering if I use the teeny iced-coffee size, will that make an espresso-like shot?



I use an "extra bold" on the middle setting of the Keurig and find it to be quite strong and enjoyable.  Obviously everyone's taste is different but I am curious about the beans you are using.


----------



## wackymother (Jul 28, 2011)

pgnewarkboy said:


> I use an "extra bold" on the middle setting of the Keurig and find it to be quite strong and enjoyable.  Obviously everyone's taste is different but I am curious about the beans you are using.



I use the New York Roast Chock Full o' Nuts (it's strong!) and several fancier brews, all Extra Bold. They're fine when I make a pot of coffee in the percolator or a drip pot--but I really think in the Solofil the hot water isn't on the grounds long enough to make a strong cup. With the real K-cups, I'm thinking there's more pressure and the hot water is forced into the cup and sits there longer. Most of the Extra Bold K-cups I've used have been fine.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 28, 2011)

pgnewarkboy said:


> I have had my Keurig for over 3 years with no problem.  Maybe I have been lucky or some here have been unlucky.
> 
> I got my solofil cups and started using it yesterday.  I am very happy with the results using a fine grind Starbucks Italian Espresso roast.  Actually, tastes better with the solofil than the re-usable filter from Keurig.



This has been my experience, too.  I love the Solofil cups and don't think they are awkward to fill, as someone said here (and also on Amazon).  

Too bad they don't carry these cups at the department and discount stores.  They would sell like hotcakes.  One box of coffee, and the cup is paid for.  I like the ecology of these too, which is an added bonus.  The Keurig filter was awful for me.  That coffee was very weak...


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 28, 2011)

ace2000 said:


> Did you miss this one and perhaps meant to spell it as _koffee_?  :hysterical:



I should have done that.  Darn!  I missed it.  I like my spelling of Kantankeurous.  Maybe I will use it all the time.  :rofl:


----------



## laurac260 (Jul 30, 2011)

pgnewarkboy said:


> I have had my Keurig for over 3 years with no problem.  Maybe I have been lucky or some here have been unlucky.
> 
> I got my solofil cups and started using it yesterday.  I am very happy with the results using a fine grind Starbucks Italian Espresso roast.  Actually, tastes better with the solofil than the re-usable filter from Keurig.


Count me as a 6 yr user with no problems.  We thought ours was finally dying 3 months ago,  it was acting really weird, so my husband insisted we order a new one.  It's still in the box in my closet.  Perhaps I should send it back because it seems like the new generation ones have been fraught with problems.  

Regarding the reusable filters, the ones keurig sells has mixed reviews, lots of messy grounds .  My SIL picked up one at bed bath and beyond and said it has been great.


----------

